# Probiotic??



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could recommended a probiotic that they use for their chi. Im looking for something that has close to 10 different strains of good bacteria.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I use Oikos Organic plain yogurt.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I have used both of these the Enzyme Pro+ by Great Life and Proviable the capsules they also have a paste.

Great Life Enzyme Pro +
Dog Digestive Aids: Proviable Paste and Capsules|DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually just picked up this one yesterday: Holistic Blend Probiotic Digestive Aid

Gotta say, Matildas breath went from being pretty icky to smelling much better over night. I don't have much to else to say other than that because I just started using it last night but so far so good.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I use this one for my guys

Digestive Enzymes with Prebiotics & Probiotics


----------

